# TKL - Traka Resources



## moneymajix (19 October 2007)

Current Sp - 17.5c

http://www.trakaresources.com.au/


Traka Resources Ltd (“Traka”) is a mineral exploration company based in Perth, Western Australia. The company listed on the Australian Stock Exchange (“ASX”) in November 2003.

Traka’s exploration interests are all in the Ravensthorpe area located in the southern coastal region of Western Australia. Traka’s ground holding at Ravensthorpe is extensive and active programs are underway for the discovery of *nickel sulphides, iron ore and copper/gold.*

The principals and management of Traka have had extensive experience in the minerals exploration industry and are credited with considerable success in the discovery of mineral resources.


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*CAPITAL STRUCTURE* 
Issued Shares 69,605,049 
Top 20 shareholders 56% 
Directors and Management Shareholding 25% 
Market Cap @ 5 cents $3.5 million

*DIRECTORS & MANAGEMENT* 
Neil Tomkinson - Non Exec. Chairman (Lawyer) 
Joshua Pitt - Non Exec Director (Geologist) 
George Petersons - Non Exec Director (Prospector) 
Patrick Verbeek - Managing Director (Geologist)

*Musgrave Project*
Highly prospective Proterozoic Terrain 
Discovery history Babel Nebo – Cu, Ni, PGE (392mt @ 0.3%Ni, 0.3%Cu, 0.18g/t PGE) 
Wingellina (Ni Laterite) (180mt @ 1.0% Ni, 0.07% Co) 
Aboriginal Heritage hindered exploration in the past 
First mover opportunity 
Major Joint Venture with Anglo American

Traka 16 tenements plus 4 JV (5100 sq km)
•Traka90% / Polaris 10%
•Traka90% / Amex 10%
•Traka/Sammy. Traka Option to earn 90%
•Taka/Rubicon. Traka earning 75%

Anglo American /Traka JV -14 tenements (4700sq km)
• Anglo earning 75% by $27m expenditure
• Traka Free Carried to BFS

Mineral Targets
*MAGMATIC Cu, Ni, PGE (Voisey Bay - Babel Nebo style) 
Hosted in “Alcurra” intrusives of Giles Complex 
Untested in Traka portfolio 
*TITANIFEROUS MAGNETITE V2O5, TiO2, PGE (Kalplats style) 
Jameson - largest layered intrusive (+ 100km strike potential) 
Highest Vanadium, Titanium and PGE grades (No Australian equivalent) 
Scope for very large project development 
*IOCG Cu, U (Olympic Dam style) 
Late phase A Type Granites – mineralisation in deep structures/breccia and pluton margins 
*PLATINUM Pt, Pd and Au (Platreef style) 
Untested mineralised basal contact zone 
*HYDROTHERMAL Cu (Tollu Mining Centre style) 
Tollu Fault into Traka tenements

*REE & STRATABOUND Cu, Pb, Zn 
No previous exploration

*Jameson*
•Drill ready targets
•VTEM and Geochem anomalies
•Access granted. Heritage completed
•Strategic and prospective holding around Babel Nebo
•50% of regional TMR potential
•TMR - high grade and scope for large tonnes

Titaniferous Magnetite Rock
Rock-chip average 46% Fe, 18% TiO2, 0.82% V2O5 
Drilling average for disseminated magnetite style 27% Fe, 9.5% TiO2 , 0.28% V2O5 
Drilling average for massive magnetite style 32% Fe, 15.8% TiO2 , 0.67% V2O5

• EM anomaly at Jameson Prospect related to Hydrothermal Cu and structures (not TMR)
• More Hydrothermal Cu in the region


*Mt Muir*
•Giles rocks in Tectonic Zone
•Late phase A Type Granites
•Cu, Ni, PGE geochemical anomalies
•REE anomaly

*Ravensthorpe Project*
Status
•2 JV agreements with Phillips River - alignment to Kundip and Trilogy Projects.
•1 JV with Galaxy – alignment with Mt Cattlin Lithium/ Tantalum Mine
Mt Short Base Metal Project
•8km long horizon on northern extension of Ravensthorpe Greenstone Belt
•Pb, Zn and Cu geochemical anomalism coincident with EM targets
•Three of 5 targets drilled
•Off-hole EM targets suggests main mineralised body to side
•Pb and Zn dominant
•Stratabound high metamorphic grade sedimentary rock host
•No surface expression
•All targets on farming land crop harvested

You could do a lot worse than having 2 geologists and a prospector in charge of a spec explorer. Some good JV work by these guys. Worth watching.


----------



## greggles (12 February 2021)

Some good assay results announced today from the Mt Cattlin Gold Project. Decent grades and mineralisation close to the surface.

Drilling is still underway at Mt Cattlin and further assay results are currently pending.


----------



## greggles (28 May 2021)

TKL in a trading halt pending their response to an ASX price query. The share price has doubled this week with no news to speak of. I wonder if management will care to speculate about possible reasons why, or whether we'll just get a standard "we know nothing" response.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2021)

_Barry FitzGerald  -  Garimpeiro _; 12 stocks in 12 different commodities to stuff in the Xmas stocking ... The focus has been finding those with leverage to exploration success and/or enhanced development prospects because of some of spectacular commodity price gains in 2021, and what 2022 [may have] in store.



> GOLD – Traka (ASX:TKL): _Trading at 1.3c for a market cap of $8m. The seasoned campaigners running Traka have worked up an interesting story at its Mt Cattlin gold-copper project._





> _Apart from a batch of high-grade gold hits at historic workings, the company has identified the potential for a large-scale porphyry system at depth. Its small market cap provides lots of leverage to future exploration success._


----------

